# COD4 Game Night Tonight PS3



## pingu (Oct 24, 2007)

Every Monday i plan to get as many people together on COD4 PS3 as possible. Tonight being monday is going to be the first attempt at this, depending on numbers we will have a private match or change our clan tags to match each other and have some good online games.

I have added most of you so check your maeesages and accept my friend invite.

Ill be on from about 6, Hope to start about 7


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I liked the sound of this, til you said PS3


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would be up for this aswell, hopefully get 12 people and have a private team deathmatch game 

EDIT: my PSN is dallewis


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

I missed this, but will definitely be up for it next week


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

All of you guys add me

INCH-OR-A-MILE

Leave a little note saying "Detailing World/DW", and I'll accept. (Dont like adding total random chav types)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

yep be up for this next monday


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Count me in PSN: Grizzle19


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

sorry have a 360 

but love cod 4 what a game :thumb:


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm up for this add me: Dusty_Turban


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

i am on most evenings, Minty22


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

me to tdm sitrep12 :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

andylee77


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

INCH-OR-A-MILE

Online now!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

What ever happened to this COD night? i was looking forward to it :lol:


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm up for this! add me awol555

Allan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

presty10

bring it on!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

ahhh so your presty10!! i often get an invite from you or the other way round :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

dal23 said:


> ahhh so your presty10!! i often get an invite from you or the other way round :lol:


yeah thats me!  Been tyring to invite you but the bloody connection is all to **** some nights, does your head in.:wall::thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah either connection is rubbish or says server full when i accept the invite!

So who is stil up for this guy's? i don't mind hosting a private match one night, get 12 of us and have a hardcore team deathmatch


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

dal23 said:


> Yeah either connection is rubbish or says server full when i accept the invite!
> 
> So who is stil up for this guy's? i don't mind hosting a private match one night, get 12 of us and have a hardcore team deathmatch


Well the other night we have about 8 eight of us and it was a stunner!!:lol:
Lets get a team and fight to the death!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

i like your thinking :thumb:


----------

